# أعطال شائعة فى المولدات



## عادل 1980 (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بسم الله​كنت أعمل فى شركة لصيانة وتشغيل مولدات 150 موقع ( حوالى 90% منها ماركة بيركنز) 

وأقدم لكم بعض من الأعطال التى واجهتنا وطرق إصلاحها

قد لا يقدم لك كيفية الإصلاح ولكن على الأقل تعرف على نوعية الأعطال التى قد تواجهك

أرجو الدعاء لى ولوالدّى​ 
ولا تنسوا التقييم​ 
ملف الإكسيل فى المرفقات​ 
أنتظر تعليقاتكم​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (2 يونيو 2010)

عمل ومجهود كبير
تسلم على الموضوع


----------



## رحال الخرج (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم جهدجبارجدا والف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عادل 1980 (3 يونيو 2010)

شكراً على المرور إخوانى

الله ينور طريقكم


----------



## عادل 1980 (13 يونيو 2010)

أين أنتم يا إخوانى 
الموضوع غير مفيد ولا إيه


----------



## طه حسين ابراهيم (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله لك هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عادل 1980 (19 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين إخوانى على المرور الطيب

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## a hoba (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووور أخى
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## amrhawash (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ياهندسة


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (21 يونيو 2010)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك مجهود رائع


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين إخوانى


----------



## عادل 1980 (21 أغسطس 2010)

للرفع


----------



## fabregas (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير و والدلديك و اينانا


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (21 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووور علي هذا العمل الجميل


----------



## abdelrahim (21 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم جهدجبارجدا والف شكر وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين إخوانى على مروركم الكريم

ونفعنا الله وإياكم به

وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## Eng.Ayman Seed (24 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Eng.Ayman Seed (24 أغسطس 2010)

ملف اكثر من رائع لحساب تيارات المواتير


----------



## Eng.Ayman Seed (24 أغسطس 2010)

نرجو الشرح والتوضيح فى كيفية التعامل 
مع الملف لعدم ألمامنا بالأكسيل أوفيس وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس الروافد (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررااا


----------



## د.محبس (24 أغسطس 2010)

thank you v. much


----------



## hydeer (3 سبتمبر 2010)

لاتبخل في المعلومة حتى نكون امة جاهلة


----------



## نجمة السماء (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء على مجهودك هذا


----------



## ود الفاضلاب (3 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا اخى


----------



## GAMAL 20 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عادل 1980 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

hydeer قال:


> لاتبخل في المعلومة حتى نكون امة جاهلة


 
عذراً


لا أفهمك


----------



## amrhawash (5 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك ورمضان كريم


----------



## amrhawash (5 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم انك عفوا كريــــــــــــــــــــــــــما حليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــما عظيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــما تحب العفو فاعفو عنا اللهم ااااااميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## a hoba (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ياأخ عادل جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ابو زيد العبقري (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور عزيزي الله يبارك بيك


----------



## mohamed-x (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عادل 1980 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

للرفع


----------



## م. بشار علي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك والديك


----------



## عادل 1980 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

للرفع

عسى أن ينفع به أحد ولو فرد واحد


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (25 ديسمبر 2010)

_*شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك*_


----------



## عادل 1980 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الأمين حسن (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الأمين حسن (28 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكررك على المجهود الجبار


----------



## الأمين حسن (28 ديسمبر 2010)

حقيقة إستفدت من هذا الموضوع


----------



## عادل 1980 (26 أبريل 2011)

للرفع


----------



## alaa younes (28 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## KSA_ENG (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاااااك الله خيير


----------



## Hythamaga (13 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله لك هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## abdelrahim (13 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك
*


----------



## بشير صبحي (14 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (18 مايو 2011)

شكراً على هذا المجهود اخي العزيز .... كل معلومة نحصل عليها هي ضرورية ... وبارك الله بكم جميعاً


----------



## مريم هاشم (17 يونيو 2011)

ان شاء اللة يحفظ الوالدة ويخليها اللك ويبارك بعمرك


----------



## mohey eldien (19 يونيو 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة


----------



## dwon (8 يوليو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## tarek495 (12 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك خي


----------



## abdelrahim (13 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله*


----------



## عمران احمد (13 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## برهم السيد (16 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر لهذا المجهود


----------



## ليث العراقي (16 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## صلاح على محمد شاور (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## الحربي222 (17 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 يوليو 2011)

عادل 1980 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> بسم الله​
> كنت أعمل فى شركة لصيانة وتشغيل مولدات 150 موقع ( حوالى 90% منها ماركة بيركنز)
> ...


 

مشكور مهندس عادل 
بارك الله فيكم ورحم والدتكم وأسكنها الفسيح من جنانه .​


----------



## elmuthana algaali (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك كثير وان شاء الله تكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اوزيريس (23 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي العزيز .....
لك خالص الاحترام والتقدير....
اخوك مسار .


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووررررررررر


----------



## بشار الحمداني (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## شاكر السبئي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وغفر لك ولوالديك اخي


----------



## نهاد العجيلي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلك من لبارين بوالديك


----------



## احمد مؤنس (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## normane-116 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك مجهود رائع*​


----------



## نبض البريمي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## حسين ميسي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يوفقك


----------



## eng_taha_a (14 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks a lot for the file engineer


----------



## KSA_ENG (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خييييييييييييييييييييير ورحم الله والدييييك واسكنهم فسيح جناته والمسلمين اجمعين


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فريد كامل (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المجهود الذي بذلته لتللك المعلومات التى قدمتها


----------



## يوسف عثمانو (24 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس صنعاء (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير /// مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## bakhtiyar doski (26 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكورين يا اخي العزيز
جزائكم الله خيرا


----------



## askndr (28 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء​


----------



## برهم السيد (28 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## امين عبد الوهاب (28 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم الله يجعلها بميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفى والديك


----------



## حسام الحسني (8 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخوة الزملاء الرجاء الرد على الاستبيان الموجود على الرابط لمساعدة الاخ ضياء 
ولكم جزيل الشكر
استبيان مستلزمات نيل درجة الماجستير 
اخي/اختي المشتري الالكتروني 
يقوم الباحث بإعداد دراسة بعنوان:" تنقيب البيانات واثرها على رضا المشتري الالكتروني " 
نرجو تعاونكم بالتكرم بالإجابة على هذه الإستبانة بالدقة والموضوعية المعهودة والمساعدة في إتمام هذا البحث، 
إن هذا الاستبيان جزء من مستلزمات نيل درجة الماجستير 
شاكرين لكم حسن تعاونكم 
الباحث
ضياء على الرميمة

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...RQNVE6MQ#gid=0​​


----------



## حسام الحسني (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا اخي علي المعلومات القيمه وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (9 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عادل 1980 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورين إخوانى على المرور


----------



## marim18 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## لورنس بغداد (24 أكتوبر 2012)

المغفرة والرحمة للوالديك

​


----------



## عادل 1980 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم آمين


----------



## عادل 1980 (18 أغسطس 2014)

الحمد لله


----------



## ehabahmed (20 أغسطس 2014)

thanks


----------



## على عدوس (20 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور أتمنى أن أجد ملفات فيديو لصيانة المولدات


----------



## على عدوس (20 أغسطس 2014)

رحمة الله على والديك


----------



## malk alehsas (24 أغسطس 2014)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## المهندس ودالمقدم (27 أغسطس 2014)

احتاج الي معرفة اعطال مولدات بيركنز وصيانتة بالعربي من فضلكم


----------



## azaharna (31 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## mostafa_mobset (1 سبتمبر 2014)

ملف اكثر من رائع ...جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## gogo68151 (2 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله الف خير 
هل من مسسببات تلف المولد تاكل الفحمات


----------



## أسامة يحى (6 سبتمبر 2014)

الله يحفظك ويخليك ...فكرة رائعة جدا وتقديم جميل للتجربة ....ليت الجميع يحذو حذوك للمزيد من الفائدة ....مرة اخرى شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## عادل 1980 (30 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً


----------



## احمدالموصلي (14 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## عادل 1980 (18 أغسطس 2015)

لا إله إلا الله...محمداً رسول الله


----------



## .Engr.Rayan (2 سبتمبر 2015)

عمل رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## tamemy (5 سبتمبر 2015)

أللة ينور


----------



## عادل 1980 (12 فبراير 2016)

الحمد لله...


----------



## Abdellatif-Bakr (11 مارس 2016)

تسلم إيدك يا هندسه ،


----------



## M.mohyeldeen (5 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (16 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عرفان بالجميل (17 أبريل 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عرفان بالجميل (17 أبريل 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم ؛


----------



## الافوكاتووليد (17 أبريل 2016)

تسلم على الموضوع​


----------



## saharmali (19 أبريل 2016)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## dina othman (19 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mechanic power (21 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## ناصر بوبدر (24 أبريل 2016)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله لك هذا المجهود الرائع


----------

